# MTM Design Using Old Vifa drivers



## Old Engineer (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a pair of old Audio Concepts Encore II dipole speakers I used to use for home theater surrounds. I am thinking of using the drivers to build a pair of MTM style speakers using the Vifa P11WG-00-08 woofers and Vifa D20TD-05-06 tweeters. I could use the crossovers from the dipoles with some modifications. I am wondering if anyone has any experience with these drivers in this configuration? Also, does anyone know what the values of the components in the crossover are? The company is long since out of business.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

You could wing it and build them into a new enclosure with the same baffle width. Depending on how it was designed that could work... Or arrange them in a 2.5-way if the tweeter was only next to one woofer in the original design, and put the farthest woofer in the original design on the bottom.


----------



## Old Engineer (Sep 9, 2009)

The original design had a woofer and tweeter on the front side and a woofer and tweeter on the opposite side. I had thought to use both woofers and one tweeter and the original crossover and then I would probably have to adjust the resistor value in series with the single tweeter to get the levels to come out correct. I would definitely have to come up with a new cabinet design. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------

